# Prozac approved for Dogs



## Dan Reiter (May 12, 2006)

Dont want to exercise or train your dog no problem just give him a pill
www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18311226/.
check out headlines on MSNBC prozac has just been approved.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Diet pills now, too.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

if people don't want to take time with a high energy dog why don't they just get a breed that isn't as active... I don't think having pill popping dogs is a good thing!

and diet pills for dogs. That is just crazy!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HEY! I love my Prozac! It's why I'm such a nice old grandpa and not the "crazy, old MF down the street with the BA dogs".........now. \\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm a bit surprised. I was considering using prozac w/ Bree. (crazy neurotic dog). After I chatted with the vet about side effects we settled on a very high dose of benadryl instead. The two are extremely similar. 

I like my prozac too. :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Try really large amounts of phenabarbitol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> I'm a bit surprised. I was considering using prozac w/ Bree. (crazy neurotic dog). After I chatted with the vet about side effects we settled on a very high dose of benadryl instead. The two are extremely similar.


Well, in side effects, yes.

Benadryl can have a sedation side effect, less with dogs than humans. Prozac can have a sedation side effect too.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmmm... what I was reading is that Prozac is generally only preferred because it does not cause sedation. But from what I see, Prozac is generally preferred because the profit margin is a bit more. :grin: I wish I had kept my info around. I chucked it all when Bree was pts.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

These are benadryl's side effects:
SIDE EFFECTS: Diphenhydramine can commonly cause sedation, tiredness, sleepiness, dizziness, disturbed coordination, drying and thickening of oral and other respiratory secretions, and stomach distress. Diphenhydramine may also cause low blood pressure, palpitations, increased heart rate, confusion, nervousness, irritability, blurred vision, double vision, tremor, loss or appetite, or nausea. Diphenhydramine should be used with caution (if at all) in persons with narrow-angle glaucoma, prostatic hypertrophy (enlarged prostate gland), hyperthyroidism, cardiovascular disease, hypertension, and asthma. END from the MedicineNet site

Prozac is a serotonin uptake inhibitor, used to treat anxiety, depression, and sometimes panic disorders.

Its side effects can include: dry mouth, constipation, urinary retention, sedation, and weight gain (and more; there's much more to read about Prozac, needless to say).

So some of the side effects may overlap. Also, Benadryl can exaggerate the possible sedation effects of the benzodiazepine anti-anxiety drugs (Valium, Ativan, Klonopin, Xanax), the narcotic-type pain medications (like Percocet, Vicodin, Dilaudid, Codeine, Darvon), and the tricyclic class of antidepressants (like Elavil, Tofranil, Norpramin).

The basic active drugs in the two (Prozac, or fluoxetinen, and Benadryl, or diphenhydramine) are not similar at all, to the best of my knowledge.

One is an antihistamine/anti-motion-sickness agent and one is a selective serotonin re-uptake inhibitor (SSRI).

P.S. This is all based strictly on what I've read. No chemistry education here. :>D


----------

